# My pitbull killed my small dog



## jkarzola (Feb 24, 2018)

I have one male American Bulldog who I rescued 2 years ago. I already had my chihuahua and my senior beagle. We then rescued a teeny little terrior who is weak and adorable and not too bright. After a few months my AB attacked the teeny terrior and thank god it was just a scratch. Since that incident we crate and rotate and have 2 gated areas in the house. About 4 weeks ago my AB attacked the senior beagle who I didnt have seperated. and this time a hematoma that eventually went down occured. We have been on high alert and started nose work and more training to get the ABs mind tired. He has been walked 2-3 times daily since we got him fyi but we thought this aggression was coming from boredom perhaps. I have consulted the rescue and a dog behaviorist. Two days ago one of my housemates was coming through the gate and the AB went up to him. He didnt know the teeny terrier was behind him as the gate opened. It only took one second and my AB snapped his jaws nicking the jugular. My teeny baby died in my arms. I feel extreme guilt for the lost life. I feel like this was my first pitbull that I have rescued/owned and I thought I was educated and knew what I was getting into. I didn’t realize how common this was. Because I have other little dogs we are asking the rescue to help us rehome my AB who I love dearly. I feel like he would probably be happier in a home with no other pets. And it would be safer for my others that I am also obligated to. Does anyone have any opinions, advice, history on this type of issue? I am having guilt rehoming my American Bulldog. I am still loving and taking care of him as it will take time to find him a good home. Feeling sad....


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You say your "pit bull" killed your small dog in the title, but then you say your "American Bulldog" killed your small dog in the thread. 
Whatever bull breed you have, you know the dog is DA so you either put in the effort to crate and rotate and make sure that your bull breed is never in contact with another dog at all ever, or you rehome the dog to an experienced handler. If there is no experienced handler available and you are not able to keep the DA dog isolated from other animals, then the most humane option would be to PTS.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Is this an American Bulldog or Pit Bull? Which is it? Sounds like an unfortunate accident. You have to make the best decision for yourself and your dogs in the matter.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm sure you feel like shit. that is a hard pill to swallow. my condolences.
regardless of what breed of bulldog you own, doing the right thing usually means doing the most difficult thing.
i would contact a local rescue that may help with finding a foster home. it would help if you are willing to cover the cost of food and other things while the dog is in their care. it may also help if you visit for walks and exercise to help carry the load.
this will give you time to find a proper home for the animal.


----------

